# standard hand book of gas and petroluem



## e7em|e7em (27 أغسطس 2006)

أتمنى ان ينال الكتاب رضاكم
وتعم الفائدة للجميع
http://dl38cg.rapidshare.de/files/2...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar
:63:


----------



## drovers (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراُ*


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً
و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mojahid (13 سبتمبر 2006)

10000000000000000000000000000 شكر ليك


----------



## المطوري (15 سبتمبر 2006)

جاري التحميل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## falehalmahdawi (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لجهودك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mhhalim_eng (16 أبريل 2007)

*الكتاب*

:81: إخوانى الأعزاء الى عنده الكتاب ده ياريت يرفعه :80: على أى موقع و يبعته:69: لينا كلنا ده مهم
و كمان لو فى كتاب فى IWCF
and
Gas and Oil Well Drilling Technology
الى يقدر يساعد ميتأخرش:14: :55:


----------



## mhhalim_eng (16 أبريل 2007)

*الكتاب*

:81: إخوانى الأعزاء الى عنده الكتاب ده ياريت يرفعه :80: على أى موقع و يبعته:69: لينا كلنا ده مهم
و كمان لو فى كتاب فى IWCF
and
Gas and Oil Well Drilling Technology
الى يقدر يساعد ميتأخرش:14: :55:


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (19 أبريل 2007)

تجدون هذا الكتاب وغيرة من كتب وبرامج على هذا الرابط

http://www.skfupm.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13799

وسوف اقومبرفع ماتبقى من كتب على هذا الرابط
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## mhhalim_eng (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا أخى m2m
و أرجو منك التواصل


----------



## عكبرة (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخواني المهندسين


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (30 ديسمبر 2012)

نرجو تجديد الرابط


----------



## wks316 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو التجديد


----------

